# Warning!!! E72nd St



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Last night after work I got there and met Fishmongor (It was nice to meet you) and helped him land a walleye, the only walleye of the night I think too.

Shortly after he left I noticed a black male wearing white long sleeve shirt and a maroon vest and hat watching me from above the rocks. He made his way down but wiht out any fishing gear. Stood infront of me with his back towards me and I asked what he wanted. He said just enjoying the weather. Only issue was the ene was not enjoyable at least to me. I started getting a weird vibe something was just not right, that same feeling you get if you have ever been overseas or been in a sticky spot before.
He turned toward me and was just looking at me like he was sizing me up or something and then wanted to shake my hand and tell me his name was "David" I told him I do not shake hand with people he got antsy and was wanted to know why. I back up from him as i had the distance of my fishing pole between us and i wanted more. he moved closer and put his hands in his pockets. I told him to keep his hand where I could see them them. he said, "I aint got nothing man" then I told him I did not care keep them where I can see them and he pulls them out really quickly and somthing is shinny in his hands, immediatly my side arm is unholstered and the safety is off in the hip shot position I tell him I am leaving and I suggest he do the same. Keeping an eye on his hands it i could not see the shinny object as he must have palmed it. He walked in front of me and said god loves you just remember that. 
I let him get atleast 100yds down the side walk before I walked down on it. He made his was down to two other guys and tried to do the same thing with them I spoke with two gentleman afterwards and we decided to leave. 
We all enjoy the outdoors but you also have to remember to watch your own back when you in a spot like E72 St late at night. try and fishin around others and keep an eye out for other fisherman.

So watch out for "David" as he is was a really shady character and seemed off.


----------



## mike8mm (Sep 11, 2010)

stories like yours make me glad to have my ccw.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad you had the insight and judgement to be carrying and kept your cool under pressure. Well done!


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

mike8mm said:


> stories like yours make me glad to have my ccw.



I used to have mine when I was in the military I let is expire. I am lucky that because of my job I can carry 24/7 any where.
I always tell people they should get there CCW too. You just never know


----------



## mike8mm (Sep 11, 2010)

cops work great. the only bad thing is you have to be able to call them. i personly would rather be able to defend myself and call the cops as a survivor not a victem.


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

Happy to hear everything turned out okay. Better safe than sorry. Fish-on!


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Listening to that voice saying that something seems wrong, is always a good thing. Well done.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I was down there last night. I was there with my girl and she caught her first fish ever, a 27" walleye! I was so happyand excited for her. She followed it up with a nice 2 1/2-3lb smallie! we were joined by one of the fellas that spoke with you, Ed. Great guy. Told us all about it. They had to leave and as much as I wanted to stay to have my girl catch some more I thought it not wise with her being there and me not armed. Very disappointing. At least she caught a nice 'eye though. She's hooked haha!


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey AC_ESS,
Nice to meet you too.. and thanks for landing my fish.. it measured 24". Hit a Rapala F-18 - yellow perch. I dont know if the fish even tried biting because it was hooked good under the jaw. My wife joined me and freaked out at the size of the fish. . She doesn't fish, and was expecting a perch or white bass. She is definately not hooked. 

Sorry hear that your night was cut short. I always try to fish with others. I posted a similar encounter last fall when a guy tried to sell me and my two friends a garden shear. He took off but while fishing we kept checking on the car as it was the only one in the lot near pad 3. 

I dont own a piece or have a license, but I keep my phone with me and have the Cleveland Lakefront Patrol cell number in my contacts.. 
KEEP THIS NUMBER IN YOUR PHONES:
Cleveland Lakefront Patrol
216-701-3989

Stay Safe!
FM


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sad that people have to come to such low's and bother/harm people when they are enjoying something on their own.....we have the same problems in NW ohio when pier fishing late fall....glad everything came out okay though on your situation.....when u pull a pistol out in plain sight it usually helps on your side! lol!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Fishmonger said:


> Hey AC_ESS,
> Nice to meet you too.. and thanks for landing my fish.. it measured 24". Hit a Rapala F-18 - yellow perch. I dont know if the fish even tried biting because it was hooked good under the jaw. My wife joined me and freaked out at the size of the fish. . She doesn't fish, and was expecting a perch or white bass. She is definately not hooked.
> 
> Sorry hear that your night was cut short. I always try to fish with others. I posted a similar encounter last fall when a guy tried to sell me and my two friends a garden shear. He took off but while fishing we kept checking on the car as it was the only one in the lot near pad 3.
> ...


Thanks for that #! I PMed you back about this weekend. We'll hook up down there at 72nd soon I'm sure. Take care man!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Glad to hear you got out of there okay. 

Another piece of advice for boaters. Lock your trailers and recievers and well. I was pulling out about a 10 days ago at Edgewater and notices a boat at a dock with a Ranger unit in the lot, thought to myself I've seen this seen before sure enough guy didn't lock up and had his trailer to his Lund stolen from the lot. People were even there still! the balls! At least when mine got stolen there was just two boats out and nobody else late november. LOCK UP EVERYTHING and don't leave anything in plain site.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

See my add in the classifieds for a used Lund trailer...

Good advice K!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Glad to see good fishing report,

Too bad about the crime. But that is just reality. Doesn't matter where you are. Only difference in location is frequency.


SAVE THAT PHONE NUMBER. A direct call is actually faster response time than 911 relay. Same for Fire too.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I was down there last night. I was there with my girl and she caught her first fish ever, a 27" walleye! I was so happyand excited for her. She followed it up with a nice 2 1/2-3lb smallie! we were joined by one of the fellas that spoke with you, Ed. Great guy. Told us all about it. They had to leave and as much as I wanted to stay to have my girl catch some more I thought it not wise with her being there and me not armed. Very disappointing. At least she caught a nice 'eye though. She's hooked haha!


Edsaid there was a female just down on the next pod I asked if she was by herself he said no there is a group of guys with her. I told him she was good with that many guys.
Depending on the how the weather is tonight I may try again. Hopefully saturday I can get the boat out any not worry about the criminals


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

AC, I saw in the news that 72nd boat ramp and a nearby park, I think it's called Gordon(?), as well as edgewater park have had several undercover busts for lewd behavior of gay males. Is it possible this guy was perhaps sizing you up for something else?? Maybe you were looking sharp in some new cabela's gear?? haha

Thanks for the number to the lakeside patrol fishmonger, saved it.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Lightman if he would have tried it would have been a bad day for him, he would have been penetrated with a .45 federal hydroshock or two


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

in the akron area its always black hooded sweatshirt black sweatpants you gotta worry about...he must be in a different gang??SHADY CHARACTERS BE WARNED:I got 18 rounds with 13 right after that!!as do most others with a fishing pole on shore!!enough for mr.shady and all his "cousins"!Protect yourself outdoorsmen and women.CCW!!E.72nd i would bring 4 clips?


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you REALLY think you'd ever need more than one 18 round clip...lol...if you do, spend more time at the range. That said, with the healthy combination of paranoia and shady events that I'm reading about in this thread....is it really worth the few random walleyes you might pull off the rocks?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

AC_ESS said:


> Edsaid there was a female just down on the next pod I asked if she was by herself he said no there is a group of guys with her. I told him she was good with that many guys.
> Depending on the how the weather is tonight I may try again. Hopefully saturday I can get the boat out any not worry about the criminals


yep that's my girl haha. The rest of my buddy's that I met up with down there had to leave early so with just me and her out there and me not carrying I thought it would be taking too much of a risk after Ed told me about what happened. It's a shame, haven't heard of any shady activity down there in some time


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

What a shame, you have to wonder what this world is coming to when you have to almost busta a cap in someones ass while fishing. I have had situations scare the mess out of a girlfriend while fishing at Lakeview Park at night, I was packing and old dude started to get closer then he needed but all was good as all I had to do was let guy know he wasnt welcome,,,and that was it. Another time I was trolling off the rocks and some Idiot decides to spotlight me on my boat,, a few choice words about his mother and that was that. I Hope everyone uses common sense when put in a position like that because a few fish isnt worth taking somones life but if some thug thinks he's gonna test me,,,take from me,,harm me or my loved ones,, then God help him


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

AC, great job keeping your cool and feeling the threat. our senses are there for a reason, great job listening to them. im glad things didnt get ugly, they didnt because of your cool thinking and you confronting this bozo.

ive fished 72nd/edgewater for a few years from shore and ive seen the shady ones too. i even had 3 guys suprise me out of nowhere in the parking lot by the pier at edgewater, thankfully they kept walking. i had my keltec .380 but after that i always thought i needed more gun. about a week ago i thought of taking the drive up and hitting 72nd for some casting after my afternoon shift. after reading this, if i choose to come up, i will bring more gun.

hey dave, not everyone gets "sized up" like you do in that sharp cabela's gear.lol. haha JK buddy.


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

ezbite said:


> AC, great job keeping your cool and feeling the threat. our senses are there for a reason, great job listening to them. im glad things didnt get ugly, they didnt because of your cool thinking and you confronting this bozo.
> 
> ive fished 72nd/edgewater for a few years from shore and ive seen the shady ones too. i even had 3 guys suprise me out of nowhere in the parking lot by the pier at edgewater, thankfully they kept walking. i had my keltec .380 but after that i always thought i needed more gun. about a week ago i thought of taking the drive up and hitting 72nd for some casting after my afternoon shift. after reading this, if i choose to come up, i will bring more gun.
> 
> hey dave, not everyone gets "sized up" like you do in that sharp cabela's gear.lol. haha JK buddy.


Tom don't waste your time you have my number we can just hop on the boat and go out .


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I CALL B.S . ON THIS .. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR FISH HOLE TO YOUR SELF ..DID YOU CALL THE COPS ?????? IF I HAD A GUN AND SOMEONE PULLED SOMETING FISHEY OUT OF THERE POCKET AT ME THERE WOULD BE A RED MIST JUST SAYING


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good judgement and senses kept a bad situation under control.

Its always better to be judged by 12 then carried by 6. MHO


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

firstflight111 said:


> I CALL B.S . ON THIS .. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR FISH HOLE TO YOUR SELF ..DID YOU CALL THE COPS ?????? IF I HAD A GUN AND SOMEONE PULLED SOMETING FISHEY OUT OF THERE POCKET AT ME THERE WOULD BE A RED MIST JUST SAYING


firstflight, you seem to be an expert on EVERYTHING.... just saying


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> I CALL B.S . ON THIS .. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR FISH HOLE TO YOUR SELF ..DID YOU CALL THE COPS ?????? IF I HAD A GUN AND SOMEONE PULLED SOMETING FISHEY OUT OF THERE POCKET AT ME THERE WOULD BE A RED MIST JUST SAYING


You would never want to shoot - the cost to defend yourself in court will be ugly. Especially if the shiney thing ends up being keys. Sounds like he played it perfect.

What's a "there" pocket? Wasn't the pocket his? hahaha


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Is this the "norm" when launching in cleveland??? gotta pack a gun? worry about your trailer getting stolen? I know chit can happen anywhere but I guess I'll think twice about launching east of Vermilion.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

boatnut said:


> Is this the "norm" when launching in cleveland??? gotta pack a gun? worry about your trailer getting stolen? I know chit can happen anywhere but I guess I'll think twice about launching east of Vermilion.


Packin heat and snaggin condoms, It just doesn't get any better. The new fish Cleveland motto. But it does payoff.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

No mention of ever calling the police about the incident. ALWAYS DO THAT. Even though David was still visible, someone else may have seen you draw the weapon and called about you, or the perp could report you as the threat.

*Tip from an Instructor I know.*

I tell my CHL students that if they have a gun, they need a cellphone - it is a must. They don't even need to have an activated phone since any cell will dial 911.

When the CHL law first pasted, a guy was mugged in downtown Columbus and held off his attackers by drawing his gun. He didn't dial 911, but the perps ran around the corner to a store and did. It took months for the law abiding citizen to convince the police he wasn't the aggressor. A little research showed the bad guy's rap sheet compared to the license holder so he wasn't charged.

I try to tell my students they need to call 911 if they draw a gun, hence the reason they need to have a cellphone.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> I CALL B.S . ON THIS .. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR FISH HOLE TO YOUR SELF ..DID YOU CALL THE COPS ?????? IF I HAD A GUN AND SOMEONE PULLED SOMETING FISHEY OUT OF THERE POCKET AT ME THERE WOULD BE A RED MIST JUST SAYING


Comments like this are why gun control advocates still have a legit argument... Slow down trigger!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

FISNFOOL said:


> No mention of ever calling the police about the incident. ALWAYS DO THAT. Even though David was still visible, someone else may have seen you draw the weapon and called about you, or the perp could report you as the threat.
> 
> *Tip from an Instructor I know.*
> 
> ...


This! Any time you have to pull a gun, be the first to call.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow...glad you are OK and didn't have to pull the trigger. I was hoping somewhere in the story you were gonna say you were armed. Glad to see you exersize your right to carry.

There's a fine, very fine line between pulling the trigger or not. If the shiny object would have been a knife and he intended to use it you would have been cut before you could have drawn your gun. If a knife is shown to me in a hostile manner there is gonna be lead flying for sure but it will have to be identified 100% as a knife. You did the right thing I.M.O.

If there is ever a "next time" make sure and call 911 and report it. Fact is that in an altercation the first guy to make the 911 call always looks like the victim...bad guys don't normally call 911. You might also save someone else from dealing with this idiot in a not so good outcome. Be safe!


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

OK since the subject is fresh...How many of you guys carry while fishing from your boat?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ezbite said:


> firstflight, you seem to be an expert on EVERYTHING.... just saying


no but if its my life or his guess what ... he will loose


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I a frim believer in carrying and the right to carry a firearm...

My dad carried a 9mm on the job for years he used to do fire and water damage work and they would send him all over the place...I remember growing up him saying to me, "if you ever feel the need to carry a gun where you are going, chances are you shouldnt be going there"

Second thing he told me, you pull a piece you'd better use it cause you've just become open season...

Gf's Dad worked at a prision for 30 years...They taught him if an inmate is within 10ft of you with a knife or sharp object and you already dont have your gun drawn, they got ya...

Always better to be safe than sorry....


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

ReelTimeWes said:


> OK since the subject is fresh...How many of you guys carry while fishing from your boat?


I carry everywhere I can, that includes the boat.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Fishmonger said:


> I dont own a piece or have a license, but I keep my phone with me and have the Cleveland Lakefront Patrol cell number in my contacts..


Your phone isn't going to do much if someone pulls a 'piece' on you unless you can throw it 1,200 feet per second. People who rely on their phones for safety in situations like this end up victims. At the very least carry pepper spray up there.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I need to start packin' my Ruger more often after reading that!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lightman said:


> Do you REALLY think you'd ever need more than one 18 round clip...lol...if you do, spend more time at the range. That said, with the healthy combination of paranoia and shady events that I'm reading about in this thread....is it really worth the few random walleyes you might pull off the rocks?


YES!



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I know of a man that visits E.72nd marina that fits your description and goes by the name of David. I met and spoke to him last year and again this year. He's a very nice guy. Spiritual and religious. He's never been threatening to me and even help me retrieve my boat once. I believe we may be talking about the same man.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

State has 1 Ranger that patrolls from Mentor Headlands all the way to Edgewater on nights. Unless he happens to be real close dont count on them getting to you fast. Better to call 911 and have Cleveland Police as well as State parks respond..


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Agitation Free said:


> I know of a man that visits E.72nd marina that fits your description and goes by the name of David. I met and spoke to him last year and again this year. He's a very nice guy. Spiritual and religious. He's never been threatening to me and even help me retrieve my boat once. I believe we may be talking about the same man.


I've been fishing down off the rocks at 72nd for over 5 years and have only heard of a handful of incodents. I used to go down, by myself when I was 19, untill the sun came up and never had a problem or incodent happen and I'm not a large guy. Every one of the situations that I've heard of occured when a guy was out all alone and was spotted by a group of the "younger" generation. Most of all the old school guys down there are mostly all very good people just there to fish and socialize. I don't blame you for your reaction, Just saying... it's really not THAT bad down there.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I fish clevelands lakefront marinas alot and I have not seen anything bad ever happen out there in 4 years besides idiots poaching....i always pay attention to what's going on around me and am very nice to everybody I meet in case something happens hope they would help......i think the fishermen outnumber the scumbags 10 to 1

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

tm1669 said:


> State has 1 Ranger that patrolls from Mentor Headlands all the way to Edgewater on nights. Unless he happens to be real close dont count on them getting to you fast. Better to call 911 and have Cleveland Police as well as State parks respond..


Plans/Discussions are in the works to have the Cleveland Metropark Rangers take over the Cleveland Lakefront Park. Last I heard they had plans to start up a marine patrol also. Which is sorely needed after the cut of the CPD patrol boats. Now this may not happen for awhile due to the metroparks having committed most of their budget's money until their 2013 levy. But the presence they would have, over the other two agencies would more than likely deter alot of the illegal activites taking place there. It still has alot of red tape to get through yet, but it would be for the better.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

FISHIN216 said:


> I fish clevelands lakefront marinas alot and I have not seen anything bad ever happen out there in 4 years besides idiots poaching....i always pay attention to what's going on around me and am very nice to everybody I meet in case something happens hope they would help......i think the fishermen outnumber the scumbags 10 to 1
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I agree completely, the good guys definitely out number the scum bags! And most of the guys down there would back you up if some thing were to go down. We are fellow fishermen, that's the way it should be. I would have stayed out that night if there were guys still fishing pier 1 and around the area in sight but me and my girl were the only ones within view and with her being there I didn't want to take a chance


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the number Fishmonger.....and tips everyone, I like how we at OGF look out after one another.

I used to carry down there, but not so much anymore. I had my side arm visible and i was never bothered. It seemed to always get in the way, so I just carry pepper spray and a scary sharp blade now. I have yet to meet anyone that posed a threat to me or others. I am a pretty social guy that has the same instincts as AC.....thanks for serving bud. Either way, I will open someone up without hesitation and let the sheepies gorge on the innards if they try something stupid. Then, as they bleed out, Ill cleanse their wound with a little antiseptic spray, hahahahah. Also, I thank the PJ's for training me how to use a knife in close quarters.

Stay safe out there fellas....Hope that water clarity gets better soon?


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Monitors I am thinking its time to close this thread. Its starting to get off topic. My point on this watch out for each other and always trust your gut.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> Thanks for the number Fishmonger.....and tips everyone, I like how we at OGF look out after one another.
> 
> I used to carry down there, but not so much anymore. I had my side arm visible and i was never bothered. It seemed to always get in the way, so I just carry pepper spray and a scary sharp blade now. I have yet to meet anyone that posed a threat to me or others. I am a pretty social guy that has the same instincts as AC.....thanks for serving bud. *Either way, I will open someone up without hesitation and let the sheepies gorge on the innards if they try something stupid. Then, as they bleed out, Ill cleanse their wound with a little antiseptic spray, hahahahah*. Also, I thank the PJ's for training me how to use a knife in close quarters.
> 
> Stay safe out there fellas....Hope that water clarity gets better soon?


Hey Adam, tell us how you really feel about bad guys!!


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Lightman said:


> Do you REALLY think you'd ever need more than one 18 round clip...lol...if you do, spend more time at the range. That said, with the healthy combination of paranoia and shady events that I'm reading about in this thread....is it really worth the few random walleyes you might pull off the rocks?[/QUO


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Lightman said:


> Do you REALLY think you'd ever need more than one 18 round clip...lol...if you do, spend more time at the range. That said, with the healthy combination of paranoia and shady events that I'm reading about in this thread....is it really worth the few random walleyes you might pull off the rocks?


not for just shady folks.I rock the 18 round clip for the lake erie ufo mostly?and everyone of them WILL hit their mark...guaranteed!


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
If you feel treatened have your remote to your Car and Hit the Alarm the horn blowing will make them think twice.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ezbite said:


> firstflight, you seem to be an expert on EVERYTHING.... just saying


why arent you saying some thing to other guys that said the same thing ..or is it just me you are following to bash ... just saying


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' said:


> not for just shady folks.I rock the 18 round clip for the lake erie ufo mostly?and everyone of them WILL hit their mark...guaranteed!


Holy crap, I didn't think of that, you probably need one of those guns from men in black.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Lightman said:


> Holy crap, I didn't think of that, you probably need one of those guns from men in black.


No can do. The big ones are too hard to conceal, and the little one knocks you on yer butt... Some of us are too old to be knocked on our butts, the avoidance of which is one of the purposes of concealed carry in the first place. 




P.S. Now before anybody gets all spun up with my comment, see the smiley. I was kiddin... sort of.


----------

